# Looking for Wooden clothes drying rack



## akitt (Jan 28, 2008)

I believe someone on hst made wooden clothes drying racks?
Can someone help me locate them? My daughter just told me she would love to have one to hang the cloth diapers on. I would love to get her one for Christmas.
Thank you in advance!
Akitt


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I know that Lehmans catalog sells them. If you happen to have an Amish community around you ....you might find some that way too. I purchased my over 20 years ago and it has served me well. Good Luck in your search..


----------



## akitt (Jan 28, 2008)

Helena, thank you helping me with the search for the drying rack. 
But I finally found the website I was looking for.
http://www.homesteaddryingracks.com
Hoping to order one for my daughter.
Again thank you!
Angie


----------

